
Google will remove misleading election-related autocompletes - hhs
https://www.engadget.com/google-block-autocomplete-fake-news-elections-194145543.html
======
verdverm
They already removed "joe biden gaffe" for me. I'm more suspect that they are
manipulating autocomplete for their political preferences... on an individual
/ geography level, because I pair auto completed with a friend a number of
things and we had inconsistent results

